# GBH/pond scoggin



## GAranger1403 (Mar 28, 2010)

A couple of Great Blue Heron Shots.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 28, 2010)

Couple of nice Great Blue Heron shots.  I like the isolation with a dark background.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Mar 28, 2010)

Nat Geo shots,Great camera work.....


----------



## rip18 (Mar 28, 2010)

I like both of those shots!  That first one is a great portait while not being a "stereotypical" great blue heron shot.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 28, 2010)

Fantastic shots!


----------

